# Video: Working With A Mini Mill



## Dr944S2 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

I had to make a special tool for Bilstein shock cartridges on my mini mill. We made a video on machining the tool:






The video has a German soundtrack, but English subtitles are added to YouTube. If you don't see them by default, watch the video directly at YouTube and press the subtitle button below the frame.

Enjoy it,

Jürgen


----------



## Riaan (Oct 12, 2015)

Uitmuntend, dankie! Ek het baie geleer. 

I have question regarding the locking of the table. I understand that it is done for precision and to preserve the leadscrew nuts, but doesnt it get soul destroying when you have to lock and unlock three times for each milimeter milled?

How do larger machines overcome this issue, or does the basic problem remain?

Danke!


----------



## Dr944S2 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

when you doesn't lock the table there is too much play and the piece will vibrate terribly. The noise is awful.

Regards,

Jürgen


----------



## Riaan (Oct 12, 2015)

So it isnt strictly necessary?


----------



## Dr944S2 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

what to answer? If you don't lock the table, it vibrates. You may tolerate the noise, but the vibration leads also to a very poor rough surface after milling. 

Greetings, Jürgen


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 12, 2015)

I was always taught to lock down every axis that isn't moving during the cut (and I learned on a full-sized BP clone). Better looking part, easier on the machine. Even more important (IMO) on smaller machines with less mass.


----------



## Riaan (Oct 12, 2015)

Forgive me if I'm not being clear, I am new at this milling business. I assume that the issue of slop and play is generally worse on a small machine than on a big machine. I wanted to know if it is also necessary to lock down the ways on a big machine when you take a cut?

Obviously a bigger machine can take bigger cuts at a time but I am referring to what seems to me a very tedious process of locking and unlocking, for each small facing cut. It strikes me as something that can rapidly suck the joy out of making something. Do you find that to be true?


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 14, 2015)

There is no correlation between machine size and slop. A small precision watchmakers lathe is more likely to have less play in it's mechanicals than a 3000 lb. Chinese machine. Locking and unlocking takes seconds on machines I'm familiar with (big and small). But, if taking the time to lock an axis is something you'd rather not do, then don't do it. It's just a choice. There is always a different way to do something. Some ways produce better results than others.


----------



## Riaan (Oct 14, 2015)

Locking and unlocking, backing off and feeding in three times a millimeter for roughing out your dimensions doesnt sound like my idea of fun. What I was hoping for was to get feedback on whether this aspect is sufficient reason to opt for a larger machine if you are able, in order to take, say, 1.0 cuts instead of 0.3. All other considerations aside.


----------



## Dr944S2 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi,

for the machine in the video 1 mm is for sure too much. It would kill the sprocket made of plastic! A larger machine, using a cutter with greater diameter and cooling is of course able to do this.

I use the mill and lathe regulary, but not the whole day. Tool making is not my main work, but repairing old cars it is nice to have the possibility.

Greetings,

Jürgen


----------

